# Best TDS meters / testers



## crip_tic (10 May 2014)

Hi, for under £30 - what would be the best TDS meter to get in your experience?

Cheers, Lou


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 May 2014)

I believe most tds meters are pretty good and accurate but i really like my D-D, mines had 2 years of club handed abuse and still works a treat.
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/tds-meter-and-digital-thermometer-p-3546.html


----------



## crip_tic (10 May 2014)

Thanks - I saw that one - what's the difference between TDS-3 testers and TDS-4 do you know?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 May 2014)

the number? 
not a clue...


----------



## Chris25 (7 Jun 2014)

If you haven't already got one, that meter is on ebay, at less than £6. I've just got one myself and it does the job. Can't give details how long it last's as I've just got it but looks identical other than the DD logo at the bottom. (can get it cheaper from china if you're willing to wait...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-T..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item43c5de0b4d


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jun 2014)

Hi all,





> what's the difference between TDS-3 testers and TDS-4 do you know?


All TDS meters actually  measure conductivity, but as Ian says they are pretty straight forward, so £30 should buy you a reasonable one. You want a low range meter (0 - 1999 microS), ideally with temperature compensation, although it is usually 25oC on fixed TC meters (which are cheaper).

cheers Darrel


----------

